# Facharbeit für Abiturzulassung?



## Doomsta (6. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich habe da mal eine Frage:
Ich gehe in NRW in die 12te Klasse eines Gymnasiums und wir müssen bald unsere Facharbeit abgeben (bin grad zu faul zu erklären was das ist, diejenigen die meine Frage beantworten können werden es wissen^^),
jedenfalls bin ich generell eine ziemlich faule Sau was Schule angeht und da ich generell nur gute bis sehr gute Noten habe möchte ich mir den Aufwand mit der Facharbeit ersparen, d.h. nichts abgeben.
Ein Kollege meinte aber gehört zuhaben, dass man in Bayern ohne Facharbeit nicht zum Abitur zugelassen wird. Nun meine Frage, ist das in NRW auch so? Denn nachdem was ich gehört habe ersetzt die Facharbeit lediglich eine Klausur Note des 2ten Halbjahres.

Ich möchte nicht das das Thema in irgendeine moralische Grundsatzdiskussion ausartet und ja ich hab auch schon gegoogelt aber wikipedia und co.  spucken dazu nicht wirklich etwas Brauchbares aus.


----------



## Deadlift (6. Februar 2010)

Schule....

Lass uns mal eins klarstellen.

Du fährst in der Schule nie gut wenn du einfach etwas nicht machst was andere aber machen.
Ich komm auch aus Bayern und musste sie machen, und wenn nicht weiß ich genau dass die Lehrer dafür gesorgt hätten dass ich nicht durchgekommen wäre.

Ich wüsste nicht dass die Facharbeit in einem Bundesland nicht verpflichtend wäre, und soweit ich mich erinnere zählt das Ding auch in deiner Gesamtnote mit, müsste aber auf mein Zaugnis schauen.
Wird btw auch aufm Zeugnis seperat ausgewiesen.

Allerdings wenn dir ne popelige Facharbeit, die nun wirklich geschenkte Punkte darstellt(Die leichter zu verdienen sind als jede Klausur) schon zu viel ist, viel Spaß beim Abi und auf deinem weiteren Lebensweg.
(Vor allem wenn du mal auf die Idee komms zu studieren)

Jetzt wurds doch ne Grundsatzantwort....


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Februar 2010)

Ich bin jetzt 13/2 und hab 1. von sowas noch nie gehört und 2. sowas noch nie gesehen.

Drecks Föderalismus -.-


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Februar 2010)

Die Facharbeit wird wie eine Klausur gewertet. Schließlich setzt du ja auch eine Klausur für die Facharbeit aus. Wenn du sie also nicht abgibst bekommst du halt eine 6. 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich...du hast 8 Wochen, mit Ferien 10 Wochen, Zeit eine Facharbeit zu schreiben. Gibt es einen besseren Klausurersatz als zu Hause das große weite Internet zur Verfügung zu haben? 

Ich schreib zur Zeit meine in Englisch. Denkste ich hab da Bock drauf? Aber ich steh in Englisch dieses Jahr nicht so gut, deshalb nutze ich die Chance der Facharbeit meine Note wieder  etwas nach oben zu pushen.

Und wenn du sie nur mit dem halben Arsch machst...ich denke mal etwas abgeben is besser als nichts. Und eine 5- ist schonmal ein Punkte mehr als eine 6.


----------



## Meriane (6. Februar 2010)

Ich muss auch meine Facharbeit in ein paar Wochen abgeben und werde Sonntag anfangen ^^
Die Facharbeit ersetzt bei uns die 1. Klausur im 2. Halbjahr in dem Fach. Das man ohne Facharbeit kein Abitur bekommt hab ich noch nie gehört.

Ich selber hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht keine Facharbeit zu machen. Denn eigentlich ist das nur 1/4 der Halbjahresnote. Wenn man mündlich gut ist und die andere Klausur gut schreibt ist das gar kein Problem.
Am Ende ist man vllt 1-2 Punkte schlechter als mit Facharbeit und das vllt auch in keinem wichtigen Fach

Ich mach die trotzdem weil ich finde die 1-2 Punkte bringen schon was ^^ Außerdem ist so ne 1(ich hoffe mal ich bekomme eine xD) einfach ein besseres Gefühl als ne 6 zu bekommen


----------



## Ykon (6. Februar 2010)

Die Facharbeit wird als Klausurnote bewertet.

Ansonsten /sign @ Deadlift. Ein Studium würde ich dir ebenfalls nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: ich hätt mir zu meiner Schulzeit sehnlichst gewünscht es gäbe häufiger ne Arbeit und weniger Prüfungen. Bei ner Arbeit kann man kaum was falsch machen und noch zig Leute drüber lesen lassen wenn man unbedingt sicher gehn will. Ne Arbeit besteht man eigentlich fast immer, wenn man sich auch nur die geringste Mühe gibt. Das Aufwand-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist bei ner Arbeit perfekt. Bei Prüfungen hingegen ist das Aufwand-Leistungs-Verhältnis selten gut. Es gibt Prüfungen auf die man gar nicht lernt und auf andere, die man so abartig lernen muss, dass man in der selben Zeit mehrere Diplomarbeiten schreiben könnte.

Daher seh ich echt Dein Problem nicht. 

PS: Im "Gott & die Welt"-Forum gibts NUR Grundsatzdiskussionen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Februar 2010)

Die Facharbeit ist bei uns bei Gott nicht nur eine Klausur. Bei uns ist die Facharbeit der Inhalt von 12-2. d.h., wenn man keine Facharbeit abgibt, kann man sie auch nicht präsentieren. Facharbeit schreiben: 50%. Facharbeit präsentieren: 50%. Beides nicht machen: 0%, 0 Punkte, 6, Abi durchgefallen, setzen.
Mal abgesehen davon ist die Facharbeit eine der wichtigsten Sachen während des Abiturs. Sie wird mit Note und Thema im Zeugnis vermerkt. d.h. man kann dem Arbeitgeber schonmal zeigen, dass man sich für ein Thema seit langem interessiert und sich, bei einer guten Note wie sie jeder anstreben sollte, darüber schon eingehend informiert hat und darüber bereits in jungen Jahren eine Abhandlung verfasst hat. Meiner Meinung nach eine sehr wichtige Arbeit fürs Abitur. Ich kenne keinen in meinem Jahrgang, der für diese Arbeit nicht 14-15 Punkte anstrebt.


----------



## Ol@f (8. Februar 2010)

In *NRW* brauchst du die Facharbeit *definitiv nicht* als Zulassung für die Abiturprüfung.Sie ersetzt nur die erste Klausur in 12.2. In der Abiturprüfung kann man übrigens auch 0 Punkte haben und bestehen (auch nach evtl. Nachprüfung), solange man bestimmte Kriterien erfüllt. 
Für deine Abiturzulassung brauchst du nur 110P im Grundkursbereich und 70P im Leistungskursbereich (12.1-13.1). Darüber hinaus darfst du insgesamt zwei Kurse im Leistungskursbereich und sechs Kurse im Grundkursbereich als (gewertetes) Defizit einbringen.

Aber eine Facharbeit ist wirklich nicht schwer. Ich hab für meine Facharbeit in der letzten Woche 3 Tage gearbeitet. Ergebnis: 14 Punkte. Ein Freund hat in der letzten Nacht gearbeitet. Ergebnis: 13 Punkte. Ein anderer Kollege hat das auch versucht. Ergebnis: 3 Punkte. Und die meisten unserer Stufe haben haben relativ früh gearbeitet. Ergebnis streute von 1-15 Punkten.

Edit. Lässt sich auch alles in der APO-GoSt nachlesen.


----------



## Doomsta (8. Februar 2010)

Ob mans mir nun glaubt oder nicht aber ich habe aktuell in keinem Fach weniger als 11 Pkt. . Da die Facharbeit in NRW lediglich als Klausur des 2ten Halbjahres zählt und nicht für die Abiturzulassung notwendig ist werd ich mir den (angeblich) geringen Aufwand ersparen. Aber wie gesagt ich wollte keine Grundsatzdisskusion starten oder mich von irgendwem belehren lassen, danke für die brauchbaren Antworten und den Link :-).

Mfg,
doom


----------



## Nereo (8. Februar 2010)

also ich bin auch in der oberstufe und meine schwester macht grad abi (wir leben auch in NRW ^^)... also ich hab davon noch nie was gehört... kanns sein dass man das als zusätzliche arbeit abgeben kann aber das macht anscheinend keiner


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich ^^ Ich hoffe du hast nicht vor ernsthaft zu studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wenn dir jetzt schon ne Facharbeit zuviel ist, dann viel Spass mit Hausaufgaben für die du 2 Wochen hast und die den Umfang deiner Facharbeit sprengen.
Oder 5 Klausuren in einem Halbjahr mit jeweils dem Umfang einer Abiklausur.

Und das wichtigste: Da tritt dir kein Lehrer in den Hintern wenn du es nicht machst. Da bist du dann ohne Diskussion draussen. 



> Ich möchte nicht das das Thema in irgendeine moralische Grundsatzdiskussion ausartet



Und das soll jetzt wirklich nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis sein von jemandem der sein Abiklausuren mit etwa 2 Wochen nicht ernsthaftem lernen gepackt hat und dann im Studium gnadenlos auf die Fresse gefallen ist.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. Februar 2010)

Die Facharbeit zählt einfach als eine der schriftlichen Klausuren des Faches deiner Wahl - welche im Falle einer nicht erbrachten Leistung mit 6 benotet wird. Solange du es dir leisten kannst deinen Ruf beim entsprechenden Lehrer zu verlieren und deine sonstigen Noten die Minderleistung abfedern solltest du keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Februar 2010)

Selbst in diesem Fall würde ich versuchen das mit dem Lehrer abzusprechen. 
Und dann wenigstens etwas Zeit zu investieren, da 0 Punkte immer ganz besonders schlecht aussehen.
Und mal so zum Rechnen.
12 Punkte Klausur 0 Punkte Facharbeit 10 Punkte mündlich (was mal 12 waren, aber da du dem Lehrer ans Bein gepinkelt hast, sinds nur noch 10)
12 +0 /2=6
6+10=8
Und wenn du Pech hast werdens sogar noch weniger wegen Arbeitsverweigerung oder du verhaust die Klausur.
Und eine derartige Note kann sich unter umständen sogar noch ein 10tel Abi kosten.
Ich finds echt unverantwortlich schon in der Schule anfangen zu wollen, kalkuliert die Noten so zu halten das man durchkommt ^^ 
Wenn ich deine Eltern wäre, würd ich dich für diese Arbeitsmoral mächtig in den Hintern treten. 

Und ja das ist eine moralische Grundsatzdiskussion und sie ist hier an dieser Stelle wichtig !
Auch wenns jetzt blöd klingt: Der Weg bis zum Abi ist ein Witz im Vergleich zu einem möglichen Studium. 
Und wenn du in einer Ausbildung diese "Ich bin zu Faul"Attitüde an den Tag legst, brauchst da auch bald nicht wiederkommen.
Die nächsten 3-5 Jahre werden zumindest beruflich die wichtigsten in deinem Leben sein. Wenn du da durch bist kannst du dich lau zurücklehnen und als irgendwas arbeiten.
Aber das jetzt zu machen ist, als würdest du einen Marathon laufen und bei 20km das Tempo rausnehmen, weils dir reicht irgendwann anzukommen.


----------

